# **Summer Cuts for the Pups**



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the hair cuts Ocsi and Fallie got this weekend!
We're going to be moving south at the end of the month so I took advantage of the chance to shave them down. 

What do you think of Fallie's tail?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww love the color on the tail


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks! It only took me how many months to get it figured out? 
I'd still like it to be a little pinker, not so red.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's adorable. Good luck with your move, btw.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you Marian! things are in super crazy mode, but I had to get the pups in low maintenance, adorable summer looks


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cute! Where will you be moving to?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks bigpoodleperson!
We'll be moving back down to NC


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute! I like the red tail puff (even if you wanted pink, it is still adorable)
What part of NC? I'm in the Greensboro/High Point area. Good luck with your move, hopefully this ridiculous heat will leave when you come.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

RTP 
I'm hoping the hot weather won't kill us either


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

too cute,I love the color on her tail.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

haha, she's been very friendly with everyone for about a week now (whoray she's breaking out of her shell!) and now that her tail is pink/red everyone's smiling at her and she's even more outgoing
Ocsi feels a little left out out from the people attention, he's used to be the admiration of passer-bys


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice to have cooler pups! Cute tail!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I lived in Raleigh for 4 years while I was in college at NCSU and I loved it. I miss being there and being so much closer to the beach!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

*90 degrees!*

Oh my has it been hot in Chicago! And I thought "we're moving, it wasn't so hot last summer, we don't need an a/c unit for just a month" :doh:
it was sooo hot yesterday evening that after our 2 mile walk we HAD to stop for icecream


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> Oh my has it been hot in Chicago! And I thought "we're moving, it wasn't so hot last summer, we don't need an a/c unit for just a month" :doh:
> it was sooo hot yesterday evening that after our 2 mile walk we HAD to stop for icecream


_Stopping for ice cream is a GOOD thing!!  Of course, it sort of defeats the advantages of the two mile walk!

I'm surprised to hear that it is that hot there and I'll be you were to but not pleasantly so.

They both look so sweet in their new short cuts. I just love the orange tail on Fallie's tail! LOL_


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

heehe, thanks spoospirit! the pups had icecream, I had a mango, pina colada smoothy (so just juice and frozen water- that's better right?)
Fallie's tail was supposed to turn out pink- but it it was it is  Everyone seems to look and smile. I might try to add more color and do her ears too this time!


----------

